# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  blood test: HIGH RBC, ALT, DHT, ..... plZZZZZ help- i was preparing for first cycle!!

## Parsa

Hi,
I'm 23 years old and this is the result:

*RBC*: 6.04 Mil/ul (Normal Range: 4.7-6.0)
*Hemogolobin*: 17.1 gm/dl (norm: 13.5-18)
*Hematocrit*: 51.8 % (norm: 42-52)
*Creatini*: 1.3 mg/dl (norm: 0.6-1.4)
*ALT*: 46 u/l (norm: 0-49)
*Estradiol*: 57 pg/ml (norm: 1-60)
*Testosterone*: 2.5 ng/ml (norm: 2.0-9.8)
*DHT*: 982 min (norm: 250-990)

So with the help of you guys, should this result worry me? coz these factors are near to its highest point. That's what makes me wonder whether to go on a cycle or not!

THANKS

----------


## Parsa

nobody is here?!!!!

----------


## n00bs

Guessing you are high bodyfat?

----------


## Parsa

no that's on average

----------


## Bonaparte

What are your stats? (Age, height, weight, pertinent medical history, etc)
Current vitals? (resting HR, BP, respiratory rate)

What most concerns me is your hematocrit/RBCs. Most AAS (especially the ones that actually build muscle) will boost those numbers pretty high, which would put you into a dangerous range, giving you high blood pressure and increasing the risk of a stroke, blood clots, heart problems, etc.

----------


## Parsa

I'm 23 , 1.80 cm height and 90 kg with 3 years of gym experience without AAS.
So you mean that i shouldnt use AAS? 
What should i do to reduce my R.B.C?

----------


## Parsa

And there is no medical history...

----------


## Bonaparte

> I'm 23 , 1.80 cm height and 90 kg with 3 years of gym experience without AAS.
> So you mean that i shouldnt use AAS? 
> What should i do to reduce my R.B.C?


Donate blood. You have too many red blood cells (or you will if you start using). Also, try losing weight, clean up your diet, do more.cardio, and quit drinking or whatever you're doing to your liver.

----------


## SwellingUp

Most AAS will raise your red blood cell count

----------


## SwellingUp

Wait till your 28 before you use AAS

----------


## Bonaparte

> Wait till your 28 before you use AAS


Where did you come up with that number?

----------


## AD

What are the other numbers in your complete blood count? Total whites and platelets?

----------

